
Takeovers Roar to Life as Companies Hear Footsteps from Tech Giants - arcanus
https://www.wsj.com/articles/takeovers-roar-to-life-as-companies-hear-footsteps-from-tech-giants-1511200327
======
jaggederest
The idea that companies are trying to outpace technology firms by acquiring
vertical or horizontally related non-technology firms seems silly to me.

If the problem is that you can't compete with a technology company, no
aggregation of non-technological companies will fix that problem.

A bit like building stronger castle walls to fight damage from strategic
bombing, to construct a bad metaphor.

------
jyriand
These titles are driving me crazy. It's just something about some titles that
you have to read ten times to understand. And usually, after reading the
subtitle of the piece, you get the point.

------
digital_trench
Paywalls suck.

~~~
dayjah
I subscribe to some news sites (WaPo, The Guardian, NYT, The Economist) — they
each have a much better hook than WSJ which just dumps you into this weird
limbo. I wonder how successful this approach is versus the “5 free articles a
month” approach others use or the “polite request” approach of The Gaurdian.
Does anyone know?

------
corndoge
I can only see the first two paragraphs?? how to fix??

~~~
arcanus
Try: [http://archive.is/1JvXz](http://archive.is/1JvXz)

